# DVD Copier



## Marius (Nov 29, 2007)

Greetings, 
We just finished a production of A Midsummer Night's Dream, which we video taped. Since the show is public domain we would like to make a DVD of the production available to the cast. There are over 30 people in the cast and crew, so I am looking into DVD copiers, but I've never used one of these devices, and before I plunk down $200+ I thought I'd see if any of you have used one of these before. Here is a link to a typical system.

http://www.produplicator.com/dvdduco1to12.html

Any input would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks, y'all!
Rick T.


----------



## sobenson (Nov 29, 2007)

I have used both a DVD and CD copier similar to this except the ones I used had multiple blank bays so I could make more then one copy at a time. They are great, brainless and super easy. The only problem you will run in to is if any of the master discs have DRM (Digital Rights Management) the machine will not copy. Some of the time it will tell you after reading the master, sometimes it waits till it is half way through burning, and then fail, so it makes a coaster. But all in all these things are awesome. If they are affordable I would suggest adding more blank bays, or at least the option to add them later.


----------



## Footer (Nov 29, 2007)

For 30 copies, I would just use a standard burner. It would take an evening to do, but oh well, unless your looking for a reason to buy a duplicator... if so go for it.


----------



## avkid (Nov 29, 2007)

Footer4321 said:


> For 30 copies, I would just use a standard burner. It would take an evening to do, but oh well, unless your looking for a reason to buy a duplicator... if so go for it.


I could do it in less than three hours with my beast of a burner.
52x speed, and it purrs like tiger while running but spits out a full length album in 3 minutes.


----------



## Radiant (Nov 30, 2007)

I do media duplication for a living. These DVD towers are pretty solid technology. We use a lot of Verity and Microboards equipment. For blank media, check polylinecorp.com or nuvidia.com. (I am not affiliated with either company in any way. We use them as vendors at my place of business.) Stay away from DVD+R media. Many DVD players won't be able to play them.


----------



## SHARYNF (Nov 30, 2007)

For small runs, software like NERO allow you to have 4 burners in your pc. If you are confortable running from the pc, one alternative is to just add additional burners to your pc.
Sharyn


----------



## Marius (Nov 30, 2007)

Footer4321 said:


> For 30 copies, I would just use a standard burner. It would take an evening to do, but oh well, unless your looking for a reason to buy a duplicator... if so go for it.



Well, it is a good excuse to buy a new toy. ;-) Thanks to everyone for your input. It's very helpful.

Rick T.
Eckerd College


----------



## len (Nov 30, 2007)

I guess there's no place to rent a multi-bay? Might be worth it. Or have them professionally copied? I guess it depends on how much your time is worth in relation to the cost of renting/having it done.


----------



## avkid (Nov 30, 2007)

len said:


> Or have them professionally copied?


That's a whole lot cheaper than I thought.
http://tinyurl.com/2a24fk


----------

